# Removing calcium buildup on acrylic



## JBN (Oct 31, 2005)

I've been searching around and the tanks that I've seen in the threads about calcium buildups are all glass tanks. Would vinegar 'seep' into an acrylic tank? I'm trying to remove calcium buildup in 60 gallon acrylic tank and I fear that vinegar might seep in and leech out once the tank is established.


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

from www.customaquarium.com/

Cleaners
DO NOT use any product which contains AMMONIA, ALCOHOL, or ABRASIVES, such as Windex, Comet, Ajax, or other commercial cleaners when cleaning an acrylic aquarium. Use of such cleaners will cause the acrylic to permanently lose it's clarity. A soft cloth and water, or a polish made specifically for acrylic, should be used for cleaning.

DO NOT expose acrylic to paints, varnishes, turpentine, or their fumes. Exposure to these chemicals will cause crazing and loss of clarity.

For regular maintenance we recommend cleaners that are specifically designed for acrylic, such as Novus® and Plexus®. Many other cleaners contain chemicals which will penetrate the pores in acrylic and cause damage which shows as fine lines or haziness. Plexus® aids in the removal of fine scratches and abrasions and will actually help protect the acrylic from accidental exposure to harmful chemicals.


----------



## JBN (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you so much Hop


----------



## spinjector (Mar 20, 2005)

Vinegar..?


----------



## JBN (Oct 31, 2005)

I tried white vinegar and it still didn't work so I'm going to just buy one of these two products from Petsmart to get rid of the calcium:

Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Safe & Easy Aquarium Cleaner
http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...<>ast_id=2534374302023693&bmUID=1139360197287

Jungle Labs Lime Off Liquid 
http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...temNo=1&Ntt=lime&In=All&previousText=lime&N=2


----------



## Lotus (Mar 5, 2005)

The Lime Off works really, really well on acrylic.


----------



## JBN (Oct 31, 2005)

Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Safe & Easy Aquarium Cleaner = Wasted $6 bucks

My next product will be the Lime Off and I'm going to try the Novus #2 instead of the SeaClear because my Petsmart didn't have the Seaclear scratch removal.


----------



## John S (Feb 27, 2004)

the Safe & Easy Aquarium Cleaner works real good for just plain cleaning i dont know how it works for cal build up dont have that problem where i live thank god. in seattle we have real soft water


----------

